# Audi S3 With 360bhp and AirLift V2



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

One of my mates has had Airlift V2 fitted by Design4Automotive. 
Its a ****ing awesome kit.

8 Pre-settable heights
Manual Strut Adjustment
Raise on Start to a pre-set hight of your choice, no faffing around needed. 
Camber Adjustable
Dampening Adjustable 
And more but im not 100% sure on the rest (Josh'll fill in later on)

Ride comfort is better than coilovers and just as good if not better in the corners. So my middle finger goes up to all those who say its not and also to those who say that its a waste of a car. 

He's also got some new wheels, 3SDM 0.05, 18x8.5" and 18x9.5".

Some photo's after a quick clean! 

IMG_9727 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9734 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9735 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9736 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9745 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9750 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9751 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9753 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9754 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9755 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9760 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9769 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9770 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9773 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9774 by --Rob--, on Flickr

These Wheels are Temporary, What josh has planned is Epic!

Comments always welcome! 

UPDATE 27/07/13
New wheels and some more photo's
Few updated Photo's after a clean today!


IMG_0984 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_0985 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_0988 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_1029 by --Rob--, on Flickr


IMG_1062 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_1096-2 by --Rob--, on Flickr

Applied Auto Finesse Tripple by hand 
Was finished in 2 coats of Collinite 845
Autosol on the Zaust
AG Glass Polish on the windows.

JD


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Really really like this, big fan of the 3SDM wheels too :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh dear - Has the bellson in pic 5 actually got his hand down his pants?


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, looks good! Id love air.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks smart. Very well stanced. Air is the perfect solution for show cars that actually get driven. I actually like the white contrast, but some nice deep bbs splits would look epic.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love that


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the car but the wheels spoil the look !!!!!


----------



## BKaradakov (May 3, 2013)

The car looks good but I am more impressed in the quality of the shots! Really nice pictures there!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> Oh dear - Has the bellson in pic 5 actually got his hand down his pants?


Not only that he is dressed like he want to be in the Vanilla Ice video.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The views down the sides from the rear look quite good with the wheels tight to the arches.

When you see the car side on, it looks daft to put in mildly.

Some nice mods there. Power and brakes.

Not sure of the wheels.

I don't understand why you would then add air suspension. Kills it.


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Lovely car, nice job


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The views down the sides from the rear look quite good with the wheels tight to the arches.
> 
> When you see the car side on, it looks daft to put in mildly.
> 
> ...


Can you explain why air suspension 'kills it'?

Thanks to all who have commented! 
Appreciate the comments about the photos aswell!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Robbur29 said:


> Can you explain why air suspension 'kills it'?
> 
> Thanks to all who have commented!
> Appreciate the comments about the photos aswell!


The handling will never be as good as proper suspension.

It also looks daft when it is that low. Especially the front.


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The handling will never be as good as proper suspension.
> 
> It also looks daft when it is that low. Especially the front.


Have you ever been in a car with air?

And I suppose it's down to personal preference really, I think it looks awesome.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Robbur29 said:


> Have you ever been in a car with air?
> 
> And I suppose it's down to personal preference really, I think it looks awesome.


Yes I have.

How it looks and how it handles are two different things though.

Last thing I was in with air suspension was a bus and it handled badly.


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> How it looks and how it handles are two different things though.
> 
> Last thing I was in with air suspension was a bus and it handled badly.


Oh. Poor them.

This is a very expensive kit and its worth every penny. 
The car has H+R anti roll bars (front and back) and it's much stiffer than it was on the H+R springs that it was previously on. This sticks to the road and handles exceptionally. Bare in mind it is the 4 wheel drive Quattro system!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Robbur29 said:


> Oh. Poor them.
> 
> This is a very expensive kit and its worth every penny.
> The car has H+R anti roll bars (front and back) and it's much stiffer than it was on the H+R springs that it was previously on. This sticks to the road and handles exceptionally. Bare in mind it is the 4 wheel drive Quattro system!


It is very expensive, I am aware of that.

It also isn't a proper Quattro system. The Haldex system is more often a FWD car.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Air is definitely marmite, but it's the perfect compromise. You can hit the deck for shows, and at the flick of a switch raise it up to clear the speedbumps on the way out. You might not see race cars on air, but when was the last time you saw a race car down the high st?
Personally I think coilovers to a nice height that looks good and drives well is the best compromise, but that won't win best of shows.


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It is very expensive, I am aware of that.
> 
> It also isn't a proper Quattro system. The Haldex system is more often a FWD car.




Okay sir. 
The car handles very well. End


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

I think sunset glass/20% rear tints would suit this car.

Good work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lovely car colour is awesome, but those wheels are shocking and for me the suspension ruins it, appreciate its all down to personal taste and the mods cost alot of money but just goes to show too much money can ruin something which imho doesnt need alot of visual mods.

maybe im just old and boring


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Does look cool, love the wheels on that. Couldnt live with it everyday though, my old tt was on coilovers and ruined the car for me


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Air is for balloons


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

a lot of haters for the air around here, i cant see any downsides. I bet it handles awesome, it looks the nuts, and i bet using an air system is awesome fun

I think it looks sweet as, wheels wouldn't be my choice but they are still nice wheels


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

If I was to go for the low look I would be going for KW Ultra


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks awesome! I want 0.05's for my car


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic looking car.
I can see alot of thougth, hard work and a shed load of cash has went into it ending up with a great balance of style and performance.
Thats the thing with 'personal preference' its not to everyones taste. :thumb:


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

For the people that are saying it must handle bad, i really would like to take you out in it so you can see that the systems they are using now are nothing remotely like a bus system.

The new performance struts on this i have are based on a coilover design with camber and dampening adjustment. 

For me it really is the best of both worlds, i can run these wheels for the shows. Or i can get some track wheels with semi slick tyres and hit the track. 

As far as people are saying it ruins the handling i must admit it does go fine around a round-a-bout at 25mph sticking to the speed limit. Also as rob said the wheels are temporary and are going up for sale soon, i just got a very good deal on the and had to do it really. 

Also my point i think the haldex is a better solution that a permanent 4wd, better economy and it still kicks in within 1/8th of a turn of the wheel.

Everything is a trial and error being only 20 i cant afford to go from a standard car to a show winning car over night.

Thanks for the positive comments so far though.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Either way, some nice beading and a fantastic colour.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Robbur29, car looks really nice mate... flipping annoys me when people slag other people cars off... E90 forum all over again


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning looking car buddy.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

that looks class!!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks good nice job.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

snoopin said:


> Robbur29, car looks really nice mate... flipping annoys me when people slag other people cars off... E90 forum all over again


That's the danger of posting and asking for opinions.

Sadly you won't always hear what you want.

The world would be a boring place if we all thought the same and as long as any criticism is fair there is no reason to complain.

What's your gripe with E90 post?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good so far, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

the wheels are awesome!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, i would rather it was left on standard suspension, but then it isn't my car and as long as the owner enjoys it, that's all that matters.
Nice pics of the car.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Not my bag but hey if he likes it great


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Kerr said:


> That's the danger of posting and asking for opinions.
> 
> Sadly you won't always hear what you want.
> 
> ...


Very true... maybe im just one of those who choses to keep my thoughts to myself if its not to my liking..

E90 Post... pfffftttt think I have done that one to death


----------



## Trops (Jan 23, 2013)

Dude that's what I'm talking about wicked


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Lovelly looking motor! really growing on me these wheels!

Someone on vxro has them on his astra in purple and look quality


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

As a fellow bagged car driver, I love it - always love bagged cars!

As much as the 3SDMs are played out, it does look good - does suit it, and nice to see them in white too rather than just diamond cut and silver!


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

OllieNeedham said:


> As a fellow bagged car driver, I love it - always love bagged cars!
> 
> As much as the 3SDMs are played out, it does look good - does suit it, and nice to see them in white too rather than just diamond cut and silver!


Cheers ollie, I'm friends with mason ( it's Rob with the red fabia on d90's)

The wheels are temporary, Josh is looking at a few options for the future, Bently splits, roti IND's or some Aston Martin wheels... The guys got to much money haha!

Thanks to everyone else who's commented!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

wow this is beautiful makes me want my s3 back!!


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Robbur29 said:


> Cheers ollie, I'm friends with mason ( it's Rob with the red fabia on d90's)
> 
> The wheels are temporary, Josh is looking at a few options for the future, Bently splits, roti IND's or some Aston Martin wheels... The guys got to much money haha!
> 
> Thanks to everyone else who's commented!


Ah awesome man! Yeah I see Mason quite a lot! There's a Dub/stanced meet in Coventry tonight if you're interested! Inbox me and I'll send you details.

Roti INDs would look nice! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im loving tah a lot looks a sweet motor. and like the wheels but woudent want them myself as I coudent live with white for wheels


----------



## rich157 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, like all these modified cars with their bodywork nearly dragging on the road, looks good and seems like a really good idea . . . . that is until one dark night when you hit that unexpected pothole or speedbump


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

rich157 said:


> Yep, like all these modified cars with their bodywork nearly dragging on the road, looks good and seems like a really good idea . . . . that is until one dark night when you hit that unexpected pothole or speedbump


But it's on air... so you don't drive it like that... :thumb:


----------



## rich157 (Mar 7, 2013)

OllieNeedham said:


> But it's on air... so you don't drive it like that... :thumb:


OK I'm intrigued . . . so how does being "on air" stop a speed bump taking out your exhaust or sump?


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

It means when you drive the car it can be raised to normal height. 

A bump can take out a sump/exhaust on a standard car, just depends if you drive carefully or if you drive like an idiot.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks spot on IMO. Be interested to see what's next on the list. I also like the FL front end that's been fitted, really freshens it up.


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

danga200 said:


> Looks spot on IMO. Be interested to see what's next on the list. I also like the FL front end that's been fitted, really freshens it up.


It's not had the facelift front fitted dude, it's a private registration (w joshey)
It's originally a 58 plate.


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the positive comments!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumb:looks great imo


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Hate this trend for stancing your cars and stretching tyres... Never understood it. Colour is lush though...


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it looks CAF! And that Audi Sprint Blue is probably my favourite colour in the world. Mega.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Robbur29 said:


> It's not had the facelift front fitted dude, it's a private registration (w joshey)
> It's originally a 58 plate.


Ahh my bad :lol: just realised they never made that shape until 2007. So it must be MY09 then?

Either way, I still like it a lot.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fresh


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I love your photos. 

I don't get this air ride shiz im getting old ! Presume the car no springs and runs on air bags like a truck ? If so how are they supplied air do you have to fit a compressor ? Or does it have something different ? 

How do they handle if its just air bags ?


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

Few updated Photo's after a clean today!


IMG_0984 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_0985 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_0988 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_1029 by --Rob--, on Flickr


IMG_1062 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_1096-2 by --Rob--, on Flickr

Applied Auto Finesse Tripple by hand 
Was finished in 2 coats of Collinite 845
Autosol on the Zaust
AG Glass Polish on the windows.

JD


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks ace. Design4 and HTS Motorsport lot gonna take over the world. Their works awesome. Love the colour on the S3


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Them white wheels on page one are porn really sexy


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great looking car but I much, much prefer the 3SDM wheels from page one. I know there getting a bit popular but the really suit the car, especially on air.

Great pictures too :thumb:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

The car is also for sale if anyone would be interested


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

There's so many people on here clearly uneducated about air ride.
Are those C63 wheels? They look the bomb. Seen a purple set on a slammed TT one time, looks insane!


----------



## julie26 (Jul 29, 2013)

This is stunning, Big brake upgrade nice and subtle mods Like the 3sdm's but Mercs are less common looks spot on.


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

I know mate it annoys me that people are willing to understand that just because it has air suspension doesn't mean it handles like a bus. 

Thanks the car will hopefully be getting another set of wheels this week


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Not that I have anywhere near enough saved up, but what's the asking price? :lol:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Will swap my 6N2 GTI for it, money my way of course! 
Ha Ha! you know im messing, that is a beautiful car with some real tasty mods, nice pics too.

I like the second set of rims more, but the white set do look cool as.

Like to see what will be next if this is going.


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks epic- Rob, need to get some more pictures when his new wheels are on!


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

fell in love with the car! although i like the merc wheels the 3DSM were alot nicer i think! amazing car though got to love a dubbed out A3


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Cracking car mate and some of the best 'Shots' of a car on here yet, really good photography bud, good work 

Keep 'em coming


----------



## Robbur29 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks all!!

Josh (The owner of the car) now has a further 2 Sets of wheels. 

Rota Grids 
and 
Some Custom One Off Rotiform Forged 3 Piece Split Rims. 

Ill be getting some more photo's of it soon!

Watch this Space!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, tunning car. Love the air ride and stance. Love the 3sdms, but love the tuck on the others.
Photos are fantastic to, really make the colour pop.


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

As said by rob, sold the merc wheels and now have 2 new sets! 

The next car is looking like its going to be a ttrs hopefully!!


----------

